# Maude Coffee Roasters



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I popped into Mrs. Atha's Leeds today.

The owner and/or one of the Baristas have set up their own Leeds based roastery. They have many offerings but i opted for the Carmo Estate Brazillian and the Wondo washed Ethiopian.

The Carmo was well rested so i dived into them this afternoon. The tasting notes are salted caramel and the usual chocolate. I must admit i questioned the salted caramel as i often find roasters can over describe the basic tasting notes. Usually i find that most Brazillians provide some caramel with differing levels of clarity (obviously my skills have some bearing on this). I expected the usual caramel but this really did taste like salted caramel in milk. I was pleasantly surprised and really enjoyed the unique taste.

I tasted the Wondo as espresso at Mrs. Atha's. The mouthfeel was gloopier than many others i have tried which was a nice change. It was floral with a berry acidity, well balanced too.

For a new roaster i am very pleased with what i have tasted so far and i am looking forward to playing with the beans i have this week and also trying the others.

I have attached a quick picture of the packaging!

They also have a website so take a look.

Spukey


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Link to site? struggling to find it


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Link to site? struggling to find it


http://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/

Easy enough to find

(well, went through linkedin)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> http://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/
> 
> Easy enough to find


My google search didn't find it at all

weird......


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

not cheap


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> My good search didn't find it at all
> 
> weird......


I could only find their twitter, it was well down the results


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Wando sounds delicious


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Googled Maude Coffee Roasters, first and second results were to Linkedin and the third was to instagram. I gues because I'm on Linkedin it came up like that and then got the website from there.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Spukey said:


> I popped into Mrs. Atha's Leeds today.
> 
> The owner and/or one of the Baristas have set up their own Leeds based roastery. They have many offerings but i opted for the Carmo Estate Brazillian and the Wondo washed Ethiopian.
> 
> ...


Just picked up some Wondo from Mrs Athas today. Roasted on the 24th of June, so should be bang on to crack open now. What a great cafe.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Picked this up today from Mrs Athas:

http://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/maasai-kenya-250g

sounds bang on for me!! Can't wait.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks nice, but their website has so many broken links and the "who we are" section is just waffle and doesn't state who they are. In fact it actually breaks the law by not providing the registered trading address and company number clearly on the website.

Be sure to let us know how it tastes!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

would struggle to bring myself to pay £10 for 250g from a newly opened roastery

especially as it appears it's a pricing policy, ie 250g of any beans are £10 rather than adding a margin on cost price.

prrhaps the cost price is the same for four of the single origins they offer and I am being pedantic


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Well, I'm not just saying it because they were £10, but that is a cracking coffee! I'm getting blackcurrant & brown sugar!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Can't get enough of this coffee! Just in case anybody's wondering.......

Possibly the best beans I've ever had. Seriously good.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Jez H said:


> Can't get enough of this coffee!
> 
> Possibly the best beans I've ever had. Seriously good.


Does that means you will never need to buy elsewhere or will you still be happy to buy second best stuff.

Ian


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> Does that means you will never need to buy elsewhere or will you still be happy to buy second best stuff.
> 
> Ian


it's like trying to find the perfect album. You always keep looking Ian!! I'm relishing the journey. I always try & buy something different, but I I'll return to these beans, definitely.


----------



## HLS (Mar 24, 2016)

Guys, another good news from Leeds.

I've been searching for "UK Coffee Week" in the top right box and found nothing, so I decided to use this thread.

The Maude participated in UK Coffee Week by organizing public tasting on Monday 11st of April at 6 pm at the roastery 82 Railway Street, Leeds.

I was referring to


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717324312835923969
PS: I've followed many coffee roastery soc med accounts


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just picked a bag of these up from Tambourine in Saltaire. Interested to know if anybody has tried them, they sound fantastic:

https://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/kilimbi-natural-350g-rwanda


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Jez H said:


> Just picked a bag of these up from Tambourine in Saltaire. Interested to know if anybody has tried them, they sound fantastic:
> 
> https://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/kilimbi-natural-350g-rwanda


I did and loved them. Tangy and fruity, a very clean natural imo.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Elcee said:


> I did and loved them. Tangy and fruity, a very clean natural imo.


great to hear, thanks. Will dive in next week.


----------



## bear102 (Jun 2, 2017)

I drop in every Saturday for an espresso and the coffee they serve in shop is exceptional and they're a really friendly bunch. BUT I'm struggling to part with £10-12 for a bag of coffee when there is a chance I will just cock it up


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

bear102 said:


> I drop in every Saturday for an espresso and the coffee they serve in shop is exceptional and they're a really friendly bunch. BUT I'm struggling to part with £10-12 for a bag of coffee when there is a chance I will just cock it up


Don't forget they're 350g!


----------

